# Horse show advice!



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

What type of show & what kind of classes are you wanting to do? I think if you go to similar type show just to watch ,helps alot:wink:. See how people prepare their horse & themselves. Going to your first show with someone that has done it before is also very good they can help support you,show you the ropes & hopefully introduce you to some other people. Going by yourself is more difficult but sometimes is only option:-( if so go with open mind,ask questions were you can, don't go with any expectations to do any big winning. Just go try have fun,be happy with having your horse & you make it through a class....you can come out & say yes I did it!! if you do well placing that is the icing on the cake Make it a positive experience for you & your horse,knowing you did your best your first time out & take note/learn from any mistakes so you can be that much better next time round!!:wink:


----------



## Ilovespirit (Jul 21, 2014)

paintedpastures said:


> What type of show & what kind of classes are you wanting to do? I think if you go to similar type show just to watch ,helps alot:wink:. See how people prepare their horse & themselves. Going to your first show with someone that has done it before is also very good they can help support you,show you the ropes & hopefully introduce you to some other people. Going by yourself is more difficult but sometimes is only option:-( if so go with open mind,ask questions were you can, don't go with any expectations to do any big winning. Just go try have fun,be happy with having your horse & you make it through a class....you can come out & say yes I did it!! if you do well placing that is the icing on the cake Make it a positive experience for you & your horse,knowing you did your best your first time out & take note/learn from any mistakes so you can be that much better next time round!!:wink:


 Im doing W/T Equitation 17&under, and an open class in W/T equitation and then 17 & under and open in hunter under saddle! Its a small show, which I have gone and watched my friends show in june! and im going with my trainer (who has a VERY good showing career) along with my friends who are also showing! im really going for the experience for not only me but the horse that I ride!


----------

